
IceSL: A free lua based modeler/slicer - daef
https://icesl.loria.fr/
======
paulv
This looks interesting, but be careful of the license. It is only "free for
research purposes".

------
daef
It stuffed with features:

    
    
      * OpenSCAD like modeler
      * with GPU support everywhere
      * various parameters for support/infill/...
        cannot only be defined for layer ranges
        but also as vector fields
      * experimental slicing features not seen anywhere else
        e.g. 'cavity': makes parts as hollow as
              possible while keeping them printable
        or 'wings': support that avoids the part itself
        or direction agnostic infill patterns,
        ...

------
jmiskovic
Last time I came across IceSL I was searching for Lua code that implements
operations on 3D meshes. Operations like extrude, bevel, intersect, union and
so on. This project has bunch of stuff in open source but some parts are
clearly missing. Maybe someone has better idea where to find such core mesh
manipulation algorithms for Lua?

------
dahartigan
I'm happy to see innovation in the slicing side of 3D printing, it's going to
only get better at this rate I hope.

